# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεγάλου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Παπαγάλος lory

## mairi

τι γνωμη εχετε για τους λορυ;

----------


## douke-soula

πολυ ομορφοι και χρωματιστοι παπαγαλοι

----------


## oasis

πανεμορφα πουλια με λιγο παραξενη διατροφη.... η μαλλον με διατροφη που διαφερει απο τα αλλα πουλια. ειναι ομως πανεμορφα

----------


## panosg983

Τα lories και τα lorikeets eιναι παρα πολυ ομορφα πουλια. Στα αρνητικα  τους ειναι οτι εχουν δυνατες και συνηθως διαπεραστικες φωνες. Η διατροφη  τους, απ' οτι εχω ακουσει, ειναι δεν ειναι η πιο ευκολη χωρις να  γνωριζω λεπτομερειες ομως.  Στα θετικα εκτος απο την εκπληκτικη εμφανιση  τους, ειναι η διαθεση για παιχνιδι, η περιεργεια τους (που μπορει ομως  να τα βαλει σε μπελαδες) και η ευκολη αλληλεπιδραση που εχουν με τον  ανθρωπο. Γενικα ειναι πολυ δραστηρια πουλια και δε στεκονται σε χλωρο  κλαρι. Tα lories ειναι μεγαλυτερα απο τα lorikeets, ειναι πιο καλοι  μιμοι αλλα προκαλουν και πιο πολυ θορυβο. Εσυ ενδιαφερεσαι μονο για lory  ή και lorikeet;

----------


## Sissy

> τι γνωμη εχετε για τους λορυ;


Είναι πουλιά με απαιτήσεις, τόσο διατροφικές όσο και εμπειρίας του ιδιοκτήτη τους.

----------


## mairi

πηρα εναν  γιαυτο ρωταω. μου ειπαν οτι ειναι λορυ.τωρα τι να σας πω...θα βαλω φωτο να μου πειτε...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μαίρη για βάλε φωτογραφία να δούμε το πουλάκι.Αν δεν μπορείς στείλε στο μειλ μου koskolv@ath.forthnet.gr  να τη βάλω εγώ.

----------


## Windsa

Οι τριχογλωσσοι (λορι) ειναι μια ξεχωριστη ομαδα παπαγαλων ,συμπληρωνουν την τροφη τους με νεκταρ και γυρη απο λουλουδια.
Η γλωσσα τους δεν ειναι χοντρη και κοντη, οπως των αλλων παπαγαλων, αλλα μοιαζει με βουρτσα, και τους βοηθαει να συλλεγουν ευκολα την τροφη τους απο τα λουλουδια.

----------


## mairi

κωνσταντινε στον τιτλο του φορουμ διατροφη εχω θεμα διατροφη για λορυ κ καποιος εχει βαλει φωτο.δες τον εκει. και οντως πρεπει να ειναι 2-3 μηνων γιατι ειναι ιδιος!

----------

